# Pouch supplier in the UK.



## Mr Goodcat (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all,

I've been on the forum for a little while now just browsing through the post's and topics. I have to say it does seem a very friendly and helpful place, which makes a refreshing change from the normal bitching on a great deal of other forums. Well done chaps!

I am on the look out for a supplier of pouches made from roo leather, I'm in the UK so probably best regarding shipping, etc if I found someone from over this side of the pond.

Any help appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

PM sent.

My vendor thread. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/

For the 5/8 wide pouches I can send up to 30 in an envelope for $2.15 shipping. The 3/4 I can send 24 of them for the same $2.15 shipping.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check with Rayshot or Simple-shot


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> PM sent.
> 
> My vendor thread. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/
> 
> For the 5/8 wide pouches I can send up to 30 in an envelope for $2.15 shipping. The 3/4 I can send 24 of them for the same $2.15 shipping.


Oops you are fast buddy! LOL


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello Mr Goodcat.

When I first got addicted to shooting catapults (slingshots) I ordered some pouches off fleeBay. When they arrived they were about 5mm thick and made out of something that was definitely not roo leather. Don't be fooled by cheep nonsense and do yourself a favour. Order the good stuff from Rayshot or any of the other vendors on this forum, all of them are worth the extra few days wait. And that's me talking from experience.

Good luck

Clint


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Rayshots pouches are the BOMB! BOOM I say! Two tone anything is cool....its a bonus they are elegant as far as pouches go, and really tough!


----------



## Mr Goodcat (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot for all of the replies gents, much appreciated!

Looks like rayshot is the man.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Now your on the right path bud!!
Believe me you will not regret it.


----------

